# Any thoughts about Wintergreen at Midway near Park City, UT?



## Neil (Oct 2, 2011)

We are thinking of purchasing at Wintergreen at Midway, however, there are not any recent reviews of the resort. Has anyone stayed there lately? We like the area and would use the resort as a base for skiing at Park City and the surrounding ski resorts. I thought I read the resort is owned by the owners. What does that exactly mean? I would also like to know if it makes any difference which room to own, i.e. 1st floor, 2nd floor, etc. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## funtime (Oct 7, 2011)

Exchanges are fairly easy to get into Midway because it is not Park city proper.  I see them sit on the exchange board for days.  Likewise, as owners the trade potential would not be as good as Park City.  Also if you stay in Park City you do not need a car for your vacation as the free city busses take you closer to the main gate of the mountains than parking your car would. That is a savings of 200-300 per vacation.

There are several affordable Park City timeshares such as Park Plaza, Park Station, Park Regency, and Sweetwater.  The last two also trade in Trading Places which is easy to work with.  I suggest you check on the Redweek and Tug boards for resales.


----------



## Neil (Oct 7, 2011)

Here's another question: Is there a difference between a platium week and a platium plus week? It seems very difficult to find accurate information about this resort!


----------



## Steve (Oct 7, 2011)

This resort is very small.  The developer was having a hard time selling weeks.  WorldMark stepped in and saved the place.  They purchased remaining inventory, built the small indoor swimming pool, and built the additional buildings which had been approved and not built.  

If you want to see what the resort looks like, check out WorldMark at Midway.  Wintergreen is the original section of this resort.  

The area is beautiful with a lot of outdoor activities nearby, but it is quiet.  There are a lot of good local golf courses if you like to golf and visit in the summer.  If you like being secluded and don't mind driving a lot, there are lots of things to see and do within an hour's drive.  Park City is about a 25 minute drive.

In my opinion, it's not a particularly good location for skiing.  It's too far from the slopes and there is no apres ski.  There are a few inns close by that have nice restaurants, but there is no night life and really nothing to do at night.  

I don't know the difference between platinum and platinum plus.  You might want to call the resort regarding that.

Steve


----------



## beach_bumz (Oct 11, 2011)

We've stayed here several times on bonus time (Worldmark) and love it. We always ski in Park City and it's a 15-20 minute drive to Deer Valley, and Sundance isn't too far away either. The downside is we like to shower up after skiing and go out for nice dinners and it's a pain to drive back and forth several times a day. 

We always say we want to return in the summer for biking, kayaking, etc. because there is so much to do in the surrounding area, but we never have. One of these days. 

It's definitely not my first choice of lodging for a ski week, but we're always happy when we're there.


----------



## bdriley (Nov 12, 2012)

[Advertising is NOT permitted in the discussion forums.  TUG members can place Ads in the TUG MARKETPLACE. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------

